# Arturia's gift tomorrow



## Iskra (Dec 21, 2016)

Apparently Arturia will have a gift for everyone tomorrow (22nd of December). Worthy to check it out tomorrow so I thought it would be useful to give the heads-up 
(I have no affiliation whatsoever with Arturia)
https://www.arturia.com/arturia-festive-gift

Merry xmas!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 21, 2016)

Cool! Thanks for posting!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 21, 2016)

Cheers for the heads up also note for the future that we now have a dedicated sub forum for virtual synths.


----------



## Iskra (Dec 21, 2016)

Ah so sorry, I did not know about the synth subforum! If any mod are willing to move this to the appropriate place it would be great.
Although we don't know if the gift will be a softsynth


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 21, 2016)

I will take a free Arturia Synclavier 



Iskra said:


> Ah so sorry, I did not know about the synth subforum! If any mod are willing to move this to the appropriate place it would be great.
> Although we don't know if the gift will be a softsynth


----------



## Astronaut FX (Dec 22, 2016)

Pretty cool gift!


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 22, 2016)

Just downloaded..gonna give it a spin.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 22, 2016)

Where did you go to download? Do you need to do it via Facebook. When I go via FB even though I'm logged in, I get a "forbidden" message?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 22, 2016)

From their site:

The MiniFilter V software effect is the latest embodiment of work that started in 2003 when Arturia partnered with Bob Moog to recreate the illustrious synthesizers he designed as software instruments.

The 24dB/oct Ladder filter has always been at the core of the Model D monosynth myth. So we applied the greatest care and used the latest technological advances to reproduced its warm and highly musical tone.

Whether you are a singer, a guitarist, a DJ, a producer.... the MiniFilter V will spice up your music. Emphasize the warmth of your voice, make your lead guitar sound more trenchant, amplify the weight of your drum track.

https://www.arturia.com/get-your-fr...d-search&utm_content=minifilter-v_paid-search


----------



## Whatisvalis (Dec 22, 2016)

If you get a forbidden message just refresh the page. The download should be in your account.

Good job you can resize the GUI - the default on Retina really is mini.


----------



## HiEnergy (Dec 22, 2016)

Downloading...
Needs an Arturia account and some activation hassle... but "given horse"...
Thanks!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 22, 2016)

Downloading now!


----------



## maro (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for posting. Nice Gift!


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 22, 2016)

I think this is a bit naughty. Arturia should make it clear that this is not just a synth download, it is also downloading their software licensing program, which immediately mines your computer data. I am OK with it in this case. Others might not be. But it is misleading of them not to label the offer and the download correctly.

This is also just one of the rash of special offers this Xmas designed to capture email marketing permissions and get us to download new licensing software (NI cough cough)... there is no such thing as a free lunch


----------



## pixel (Dec 22, 2016)

It's a lovely filter. My favourite LP24 now  Distortion is nice to. 
Tip: Turn LFO (Cut off) fully up or around for great RingMod effect. 
Tip 2: turn off 'Limit Resonance' (bottom of plugin) for better resonance when turned fully up.


----------



## Harry (Dec 22, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> I think this is a bit naughty. Arturia should make it clear that this is not just a synth download, _*it is also downloading their software licensing program, which immediately mines your computer data.*_ I am OK with it in this case. Others might not be.


Can you explain what you mean here?


----------

